# Im A Stoopid Dog Who Has More Criticism To Offer Than Solutions



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

i think the new shift3r thread should be open for a said time period after any release but remain locked at all other times


----------



## Cronos (Nov 4, 2011)




----------

